# Express entry application steps



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Name: Shebeer S N
Qualification : Master in computer applications
Experience in years: 8+
Designation : Project Lead
Industry : Information technology
IELTS Score : Speaking 6.0 , Writing 6.0 , Reading 6.0, Listening 6.0

Please anyone guide me for creating express entry profile and related steps need to be followed.
1) Where can I start ?


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

What is the minimum CRS score required?


----------



## AbbasR. (Oct 25, 2020)

Good day,

I have recently done my bsc Hons degree in management accounting after my schooling (IGCSE O LEVELS). It's a top up online degree from UK as I got the admission in the final year. Pls advise which evaluation body will evaluate this degree as Wes has rejected my application. Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> Name: Shebeer S N
> Qualification : Master in computer applications
> Experience in years: 8+
> Designation : Project Lead
> ...



Your IELTS scores do not meet the minimum requirements.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

AbbasR. said:


> Good day,
> 
> I have recently done my bsc Hons degree in management accounting after my schooling (IGCSE O LEVELS). It's a top up online degree from UK as I got the admission in the final year. Pls advise which evaluation body will evaluate this degree as Wes has rejected my application. Thanks.


If they rejected it, that should tell you something - that your education isn't considered legitimate here.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you have proof of those IELTS scores


colchar said:


> Your IELTS scores do not meet the minimum requirements.


If those scores are IELTS, then he does meet the requirement... if they are his CLB scores then he doesn't meet the minimum.

Shebeer, have you been able to improve your English scores? Earlier this year you only had a CLB 6 level for your English scores... if you have not been able to improve your scores, then there is no point in asking how to proceed with Express Entry, as you still do not qualify to come to Canada under the Federal Skilled Worker program.


----------



## AbbasR. (Oct 25, 2020)

colchar said:


> If they rejected it, that should tell you something - that your education isn't considered legitimate here.


WES said it’s not eligible for evaluation. My question is if there is any suitable body which evaluates my degree apart from Wes for immigration to Canada.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

There is a list of approved assessors on the Government of Canada website... have you seen it?


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Do you have proof of those IELTS scores
> 
> 
> If those scores are IELTS, then he does meet the requirement... if they are his CLB scores then he doesn't meet the minimum.
> ...


Above was my new IELTS score, which is meet the minimum requirement that is CLB 7 ?
So I think this time you can help me to start.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Shebeer said:


> Above was my new IELTS score, which is meet the minimum requirement that is CLB 7 ?
> So I think this time you can help me to start.


I checked my CRS score which is not greater than 390. I don't know which link is correct or not . Can you suggest me a link address to check CRS score?
I think I can create the express entry profile first then I can choose any PNP. isn't that ok ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> Above was my new IELTS score, which is meet the minimum requirement that is CLB 7 ?
> So I think this time you can help me to start.


Based on your posts, I would be surprised that you meet the English requirements.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> Or where to start the process ?


Shouldn't you be the one to figure that out? I mean the starting point is obvious so......................?


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

colchar said:


> Based on your posts, I would be surprised that you meet the English requirements.


Can you please share the correct express entry profile creation link address?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Shebeer said:


> Can you please share the correct express entry profile creation link address?


Are you not able to do any research for yourself? 

Part of the migration process is discovering information for yourself. When I moved to the UK to get married, I had to do _lots_ of research online to figure out what forms were required, what documents I needed to submit and whether or not my education and job training was sufficient for me to be able to find a job when I got there.

The majority of my time was looking at various .gov.uk sites and doing lots of reading and taking notes. I asked questions when I needed some clarification but I did about 95% of the research myself.

We are happy to help you and answer your questions but we cannot and will not hold your hand and do the work for you - we are volunteers here and our time is unpaid.

If you want someone to hold your hand and guide you through every step of the process, I would recommend that you find an immigration agent to help you - keep in mind that they will charge you for your services and you _will *not*_ be reimbursed if your application is refused.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Are you not able to do any research for yourself?
> 
> Part of the migration process is discovering information for yourself. When I moved to the UK to get married, I had to do _lots_ of research online to figure out what forms were required, what documents I needed to submit and whether or not my education and job training was sufficient for me to be able to find a job when I got there.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the information.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> Can you please share the correct express entry profile creation link address?


You managed to find this forum, but cannot find the GoC webpage?


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

colchar said:


> You managed to find this forum, but cannot find the GoC webpage?


I was tried many available CRS sites which is getting different scores so only I asked


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> I was tried many available CRS sites which is getting different scores so only I asked



But it never occurred to you to try the official site? Brilliant.


----------



## Shebeer (Feb 25, 2020)

Low CRS score bro , what I can do now? how to boost up ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shebeer said:


> Low CRS score bro , what I can do now? how to boost up ?



What can you do now? 

How about facing reality?


----------



## ImmiAU (Oct 7, 2020)

6666 should meet the minimum requirement that is CLB 7. So with assetment of education you may EOI by EE or other systems. If you can not get more score you may also try some province nominee projects.


----------

